# Keys out of order?



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 7, 2002)

When disk first aid says:

Problem: Keys out of order, 4, 588
Test done. Problems were found but disk first aid cannot repair them.

what exactly is it that we're looking at here... given the situation that the party involved has no access to any type of repair util.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 7, 2002)

party involved needs some type of repair utility. Norton, whatever, most any good repair tool with fix this, or tell you repiar cant be made,      Other choice would be format the HD


----------

